# Is there such a thing as a silent DVD drive?



## jlhawn

I use LG drives and I don't have any noise, they shouldn't make noise.
way back the older drives would make noise when spinning up the disk.


----------



## Snuckie7

Yeah that's what mine does. I just bought a few months ago too. Damn I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Hatfieco

All the Samsung optical drives I have used have been silent... I have an lg in my current system and its near silent as well, even when it spools up to read.


----------



## Snuckie7

Wat I have a Samsung drive too (sig). I guess I got unlucky and bought their loudest drive?


----------



## jlhawn

I use these and they are very quiet, I can't even hear them.
I use this one and then I have their Blu-Ray model also.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136259


----------



## munnnjee

Ever drive I have owned has been noisy, just this year I decided not to go with a CD -ROM drive and uninstalled it.


----------



## Friction

Go into your BIOS and switch off booting up from any DVD drive you have. It will never spin up on boot.


----------



## Tonysoprano

not completely silent nope


----------



## Tonysoprano

I think the quietest iv'e owned was a samsung!


----------



## m_jones_

Impossible to be silent due to the moving parts but they can be quiet.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Go into your BIOS and switch off booting up from any DVD drive you have. It will never spin up on boot.


Thanks I think I'll actually do this. I never use the drive anyways.


----------

